# Propane Lanterns



## hoffie1

have always used coleman gas lanterns.imo they are the brightest lanterns i have seen.but the last coleman i bought in the fall is a peice of $**t.very dim. next one will be propane.
hoffie


----------



## MIBow

Coleman propane... only lantern I have ever owned!!!


----------



## DZtaxidermy

Propane/Electric start


----------



## bogwalker

Hey...Ive got three lanterns I use all the time.My camp has propane lights and I use the lanterns for light outside or whenever required elsewhere.If the grand children are there I have them use the battery powered lanterns for safety.I use all these things just because I have for years,but I think this has got to be the best era to live in for availability of new gear,not all good but fun to try.


----------



## ESOX

My propane Northstar will get it so warm in the shanty I don't need to turn on the heater.


----------



## Hunter333

I agree Steve! Click, click, burn!!! The "case" is a POS and the glass rattles but it does get warm and man does it throw the light!


----------



## Burksee

You had to get me started! My all time favorites are the Coleman "fuel" lanterns, there just aint anything cooler than a good old fashion coleman lantern. I do have a cheapy, non-coleman propane double mantle that we use for taking down on the rocks of the ausable. Ease of use is the main reason I take it. It get a new globe about once a year and I dont worry about banging up one of my "baby's"! 

My "baby's" - I have "collected" several other Colemans over the years. Just had "ozzgood2001" fix a couple for me. He's the man if you need one looked at! My oldest is a 1952 200a, single mantle. My "newest" is a 1986 CL1, 286, single mantle. I also have a 220, a 228f double mantles and 2 more 200a's; 1953 & 1980. I also have a 1972 model 502 single burner w/the stove pipe heater top. I'm always lookin at garage sales and flea markets, it can be a cheap enough hobby if you can stay under control, E-bay always has tons but some of those people get carried away!


----------



## Ricky Missum

Electric Ignition- the brightest lantern made by Coleman. Coleman Fuel, still the cheapest way to heat and light! And about 200 Coleman Lanterns! Time to clean out the collection and list some on ebay tonight!


----------



## secondgear

I like my coleman 275/ gas. I will burn all night on a tanks of gas. Inside a tent electric for sure.The 275 needs a cleaning and waybe a new Generator. i will have to look at the northstar I could use a new lantern.


----------



## Captain Gadget

Question: 
Does anyone know how to get a new Coleman Dual Fueled Northstar Lantern spark ignition to light this $98 lantern when ever a moderately light wind (say perhaps 5 to 15 mph) is blowing?

I have never been able to get my Northstar (or my other new $64 Two Mantle Dual Fuel Powerhouse® Lantern) to work unless they are totally blocked (completely surrounded on all but one side) from even the slightest wind! They do however light right up, with out the slightest problem, when there is no wind or if they are in a garage, but forget it otherwise. Perhaps Colemans fuel requires some kind of booster additive, that I am not aware of, to get them to ignite while afield.

Dan K.


----------



## Icehole Ken

I bought a Primus propane lantern over thirty years ago and I still use it. It uses a bigger mantle than a Coleman and puts out more light, but the mantles are hard to come by, I have been using Humphry mantles. 
I have the Coleman duel fuel gas lantern also, I use it more than the propane, it seems the gas last forever. 
I think electric lanterns are useless for what I want, night ice fishing for smelt a gas lantern puts out both heat and light, I seldom have to light off the Coleman heater (propane).


----------



## WALLEYEvision

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *Propane with electric start is the only way to go. *


Ditto!


----------



## bigdraz

I have two of the Colemans both the same and purchased them at Gander Mountain for $15.99, what a deal. I just bought my second one last week.


----------



## Burksee

> _Originally posted by bigdraz _
> *I have two of the Colemans both the same and purchased them at Gander Mountain for $15.99, what a deal. I just bought my second one last week. *


 Sounds like a good deal! Which model are they? Were they coleman fuel/gas or propane?


----------



## bigdraz

The model I purchased for $15.99 was the Coleman Propane Lantern, you need a match/lighter to ignite. Which some people think is a pain in the rear, but for 15.99, you can't go wrong. I bought at th Utica Location


----------



## rabbit whacker

I prefer the Coleman propane. Never tried the electric start...wil have to look into that. You can never have to many Coleman lanterns.


----------



## Burksee

> _Originally posted by rabbit whacker _
> *............... You can never have to many Coleman lanterns. *


 RW, A man after my own heart, I need you to have a talk with my wife!


----------



## deepwoods

Coleman Powerhouse dual mantle. Gas.


----------



## toots

There is nothing better than a double mantle Coleman with a reflector shield for nigthtime tracking. I heve had mine for forty years and it still works fine.


----------



## toots

There is nothig better than a Coleman double mantle gas with a reflector shield for nighttime eracking.


----------



## Ricky Missum

No need to say anything more!!!


----------



## MSUICEMAN

i got both propane and white gas..... one thing i learned this year, in 1 degree weather, when the white gas is also 1 degree, it will not light.... you can put an open flame to the stuff and it still wont light. Learned my lesson to not leave the lanterns outside overnight between fishing trips. 
Propane is great for ease of use, but the exhaust from them gives me migraine headaches, so if i'm in a semi enclosed space like my portable shanty (enough air exchange to be safe, no doubt), I use white gas, if i'm out in the open, i use propane.

my white gas model is from 1951, works like a champ, and I use it for nostalgic reasons. The propane is a dual mantle (non electric start, i'll figger out a way to retro fit this) that I got on sale with case for 15 bucks about 7 years ago.

steve


----------



## arrowdog

We have always used coleman's, both gas and propane. I have propanes now, I like the ease of the spin on canisters. If I am at a state park or somewhere with electric hook ups, I use a trouble light in the tent. Works great, just have to be careful where you put it as it gets hot. My tent has a loof at the top which is perfect for hanging the trouble light. No batteries to replace, just bulbs every so often.


----------

